# European Hedgie Sighting in Germany!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Behold the cuteness!

[attachment=2:3ahul5tk]IMG_2993_s.jpg[/attachment:3ahul5tk]

Is that a pinto spot?

[attachment=1:3ahul5tk]IMG_2996_s.jpg[/attachment:3ahul5tk]

[attachment=0:3ahul5tk]IMG_3002_s.jpg[/attachment:3ahul5tk]

Saw this little guy/gal outside my apartment building a few weeks ago and just had to take a few pictures. Little one just lowered spikes when I approached, didn't run away or ball up. I think it was digging in the hillside/embankment for bugs when I came along b/c there was a small pit in front of its face at one point.

Overall total cuteness overload, my husband gave me several odd looks over my excitement...

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! I'm so jealous! He sure does blend in well.
I'm so glad you posted pictures.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Its like a little bush that hurts people! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm super jealous too, I would love if we had wild hedgies over here that I could watch  It's really neat to get to see them in a natural setting because you can get a real appreciation on how good their camouflage is. Ty for sharing the pics


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the second little one I've seen since moving in September. The first was crossing the street I think, b/c when I saw it scuttling along under a car in the parking area it made a beeline for the bushes and disappeared. 

We have snow predicted for our area Thursday of this week, so hopefully they have all gone to ground or will soon to sleep the winter away. ^_^


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

What a cute lil guy~ Thanks for posting! I'm jealous you got to see one in person


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cuuuute! He/she looks like he/she could use a bath, though! I suppose getting dirty is one of the many hazards of living outside, though. What a pretty hedgepiggy. <3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

How adorable! You are very lucky!


----------

